# Redpoint Beach



## Fairportgoer (Jun 24, 2008)

Good Evening All,

Today we took advantage of the weather and scootered out to Redpoint and found another stunning beach.










Once again we had it all to ourselves 8O

We still cannot believe how lucky we are to be working in such a beautiful part of the country 

And the best thing of all is that we will be here until September 

Regards

Dean :wink:


----------



## Tezmcd (Aug 3, 2009)

Just spent a very pleasant hour looking over your blog..........what a year! - I have bookmarked it to keep abreast of what you are doing 


.......bad news is my bookmarks are full of stuff I never get round to going back to - but wow I lived the dream for the last hour - you guys are inspiring. 


Now excuse me I have to get back into my hampster wheel to keep up the payments on the new millstone (house)


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Fairportgoer said:


> Good Evening All,
> 
> Today we took advantage of the weather and scootered out to Redpoint and found another stunning beach.
> 
> ...


Its a fantastic beach isn't it? I wild camped up there this time last year (a couple of hundred yards before the beach on the crest of the hill)


----------



## Sideways86 (Feb 25, 2009)

I looks great where is it please


----------



## Fairportgoer (Jun 24, 2008)

Sideways86 said:


> I looks great where is it please


Hi Sideways86,

It is just south of Gairloch on the NW coast ot Scotland.

Very pretty area indeed. You can read more on our website!

Regards

Dean


----------



## midlifecrisismil (Sep 27, 2009)

We who have to sit at our desks and work (well in between a bit of surfing MHF) are not in the least jealous of you - :rightfighter5: 

Keep the pictures coming and one day we will be where we dream to be


----------



## Sideways86 (Feb 25, 2009)

Hi Dean

I had a little look at your site, my mum (rip) was from Keswick some great pics of that area also.

I will have a ggod look later tonight

many thanks
John


----------



## Fairportgoer (Jun 24, 2008)

Good Afternoon All,

We went back to Redpoint last week but this time we walked down to the old fishing station. It was a lovely day and the views were great.



















Recently we have had a few members onsite from the forum which is nice. Although when a stranger comes up to you and says hello Dean it throws you for a minute 8O

The site is and has been very busy now and all of the hook ups have been sold for the last 2 weeks. 8O

If anyone is thinking of coming to the CCC site at Inverewe Gardens it would be wise to book in advance :wink:

Regards

Dean


----------

